# VIP622 to 922 Questions



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been toying with the idea of getting a 922 to replace a 622. I run the 622 in single mode hooked up via Component due to no free HDMI on the TV set.

I have basic cable and am wondering if I could just use the 622 feeding into that. I believe they have trapped out the non basic channels at the pole. Would that keep the 622 content from back-feeding into the cable system?
This would be to feed a SDTV up in the attic. The 622 would be in the basement since that is where there is a spare feed from the dish.

Will the 922 work like the 622 on my HDTV? Will I lose anything besides the ability to save to a external drive?

Will the Built-in sling work to allow me to watch from the 922 here at work when things are slow with no extra equipment purchase?

My thinking is that putting the 622 into dual mode will allow me to record three HD sat channels, record to the 622 for anything I'll want to archive until the 922 gets that ability, etc.

Comments ?

Thanks
TBoneit


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

All of the Dish Vipx22 receivers can record *two* HD sat channels whether they are in single or dual mode.

So if you add a 922 you would be able to record 4 HD channels, 2 on the 622 and 2 on the 922.


----------

